# Limousin : Heureux d'être y Pommés



## srilumpa (28 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

C'est surement la première fois que des Limousins revendiquent d'être bien "Pommés"  car ça devient sur ce forum un compliment !

J'invite donc tout les macusers du limousin à rendre une petite visite à Maclimousin.

Rassurez vous aucune concurrence avec macgénération , il s'agit juste de créer une petite communauté d'utilisateurs dans la région et peut être se réunir.

a+


----------



## golf (28 Avril 2005)

Bienvenue 

Bienvenue aux passionnés et animateurs de groupes et clubs locaux...

Un fil pour connaître et se faire connaître sans sa région : Qui et où : France, Centre & Sud-Ouest...

En complément, un peu de lecture : QUID du forum Rendezvous... 
golf, modérateur du forum Rendezvous


----------



## Macfan3 (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens de découvrir ce lien pour Maclimousin qui me semble fort intérressant mais ... Je crois que le site a été piraté 

Son webmaster pourrait il corriger le problème? Merci.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2005)

Le site &#233;tait an&#233;mique depuis pas mal de temps. A mon avis, c'est mort. Faut dire qu'on &#233;tait deux r&#233;gulier la bas (Un a Angoul&#234;me et moi) en plus que 3 personnes de passage maxi 

Pas une grosse perte


----------



## chroukin (2 Novembre 2005)

Y'a vraiment des gros blaireaux.... le gars hack un site et en est tellement fier qu'il met son mail (qui doit &#234;tre faux ou sinon il est r&#233;ellement demeur&#233.

Dommage, quand je ne suis pas &#224; Bordeaux pour faire mes &#233;tudes j'habite &#224; Ussac, une commune &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de Brive-la-Gaillarde, donc dans le Limousin.

Vivement que ce site refonctionne, que je vois ce que c'est


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2005)

Le jour ou tu passes a Ussac, on peut faire une rencontre en limousin


----------



## chroukin (2 Novembre 2005)

Tu connais Ussac ? 

Je ne sais plus ce que c'est mais le terme "Rencontre en Limousin" me dit quelque chose.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais Ussac ?



Non, mais je connais Brive


----------



## chroukin (2 Novembre 2005)

Et les "Rencontres en Limousin" c'est quoi d&#233;j&#224; ?


----------



## GenerationQashqai (2 Novembre 2005)

moi aussi les gars j'habites à Brive-La-Gaillarde !!! j'ai pas encore switcher mais ça va pas tarder !!!!!!

Ussac je connais trés bien j'ai de la famille qui y habites !!


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> ...Bordeaux...
> ...Ussac...


Tu es sûr de savoir où tu es réellement : "Vancouver, Canada"


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Et les "Rencontres en Limousin" c'est quoi déjà ?


ça, je ne sais pas.


----------



## chroukin (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr de savoir où tu es réellement : "Vancouver, Canada"




Oui lol 

Ussac : là où mes parensts habitent, donc là où je rentre certains week ends quand je suis à Bordeaux où je fais mes études mais actuellement j'étudie à Vancouver.

Citoyen du monde les gars


----------



## srilumpa (2 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous, 

Je suis content qu'il existe encore des irréductibles en Limousin pour continuer le combat. 

Plus sérieusement, la bétise des hackers me laisse parfois sur le cul (excuser moi l'expression), je trouve drôle qu'ils attaquent les sites des grandes entreprises qui savent se défendre mais qu'ils arrêtent de détruire des sites que les webmasters "amateurs" passent du temps à concevoir.
Même si maclimousin n'avait pas beaucoup de fréquentation, il créait un petit lien antre les macusers de la région, c'est simplement du gachis.

Gwen, si tu as l'adresse mail du webmaster n'hésite pas à lui faire savoir que nous le soutenons pour relancer Maclimousin.


----------



## Macfan3 (2 Novembre 2005)

Ooooohhh, je suis ravi de voir que y'a pas mal de monde ici qui connait le Limousin 

Quel plaisir d'entendre ces noms si familier comme Ussac, Brive la Gaillarde,... 

Perso je suis de Limoges mais étudie depuis plus de 3 ans à Pau, alors mon "pays" natal me manque un peu même si le Béarn est sympa.

Et donc je trouvai l'idée d'un petit site pour la communauté limousine mac vraiment sympa... mais bon, un idiot est passé par là et on y peut rien... enfin, si il est fier de sa bêtise, c'est déjà ça...


En tous cas bonsoir à vous tous voisins


----------



## canibal (2 Novembre 2005)

bonjour limousin limousine

je viens tout juste d'apprendre que cette petite communauté existait et pof en fait elle n'est plus 

c'est bien malheureux moi qui rêvait d'enfin rencontrer du monde dans ce centre vide de la france (j'y fais mes études et rare sont les vrai passionnés de mac .... je dis ça mais dans mon école d'ingé info y'en a quand même une tripoté....)
m'enfin si y'a encore du monde en limousin et à limoges pour discuter mac sexe und rock n roll j'en suis 

Cordialement


----------



## srilumpa (9 Avril 2006)

Je suis heureux  de vous annoncer que Maclimousin existe de nouveau ici.

En plus il est agrémenté d'un forum commun avec Mac Auvergne et Mac Centre. 

Je ne peux que vous conseiller d'y faire un tour pour encourager le webmaster.

a+


----------



## Macfan3 (17 Mai 2008)

Décidément on n'a vraiement pas de chance avec les sites dédiés au Limousins fan des Mac... le  dernier lien ne fonctionne plus 

Ou alors c'est peut-être moi qui arrive toujours aprés la bataille


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2008)

Macfan3 a dit:


> Décidément on n'a vraiement pas de chance avec les sites dédiés au Limousins fan des Mac... le  dernier lien ne fonctionne plus
> 
> Ou alors c'est peut-être moi qui arrive toujours aprés la bataille



Nan, en fait, c'est un site "spécial sapin de Noël", tu sais, comme les guirlande : Allumé  Éteint  Allumé  Éteint  Allumé  Éteint  :rateau:

Tiens, ça me rappelle, à la fin des années 80, les réunions du vendredi soir au rayon informatique de Boulanger à Limoges, un vrai club micro informel, ça a bien duré deux ans et je m'y suis fait des amis ! :love:


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2008)

Il y avait une enseigne Boulanger à Limoges??????


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Il y avait une enseigne Boulanger à Limoges??????



Ben oui !


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mai 2008)

et aujourd'hui il y a quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et aujourd'hui il y a quoi ?



Ben ch'sais pô, j'ai vécu à à Limoges cinq ans, de 86 à 91 (enfin, à Panazol, dans la banlieue de Limoges), mais j'y ai pô r'mis les pieds depuis 1993 :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui !



WAHOO. Je nai jamais vu de Boulanger ici. Pour moi, c'était une Pizzeria. Pourtant, je passais souvent dans le coin. Je ne devais pas être intéressé


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> WAHOO. Je n&#8217;ai jamais vu de Boulanger ici. Pour moi, c'était une Pizzeria. Pourtant, je passais souvent dans le coin. Je ne devais pas être intéressé



De mémoire, le magasin a du fermer un an ou deux avant que je quitte la région en 91, la "grande époque" du rayon informatique, c'était de 87 à 89 ! Tu n'avais qu'une quinzaine d'années alors, mais il n'y avait pas que des adultes dans les "réunions" du vendredi soir, et les échanges de disquettes, ça y allait  Il y avait les ataristes, et les amigaïstes. Curieusement, alors que le gros du rayon était constitué de PC, il y avait peu de PCïstes ;on parle d'un temps que les moins de ... ou Windows n'existait pas, et où, en dehors du Mac, très (trop) cher, les seules interfaces graphiques disponibles étaient le GEM des Ataris (il existait aussi sur PC, mais dans une forme bien plus rudimentaire), et l'interface multitâche (déjà) de l'Amiga !

Une des applications phares de l'époque s'appelait MagicSac, qui faisait tourner sur un Atari ST des applications Mac, 10% plus vite que sur un Mac+ ou sur un Mac SE, et en 640x400 au lieu de 512x384


----------



## jugnin (20 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Il y avait une enseigne Boulanger à Limoges??????



Nan, mais y'a un boulanger à Limoges. C'est déjà pas mal, surtout s'il a un ordinateur.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan, mais y'a un boulanger à Limoges. C'est déjà pas mal, surtout s'il a un ordinateur.



Un minitel, pas un ordinateur - les boulangères, c'est le minitel.

Et le minitel, li moche, mais li bien pratique, mon jeune lapin !


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> la "grande époque" du rayon informatique, c'était de 87 à 89



J'ai quitté Limoges pour mes études en 88. Du coup, j'ai écumé les magasins de Lyon et non ceux de Limoges 

J'aurais aimé connaître ça, je n'étais pas au courant, c'est tout, trop jeune


----------



## Macfan3 (21 Mai 2008)

Moi non plus je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu un magasin Boulanger à Limoges, et les soirées organisées semblaient être sympa. 

Aujourd'hui pour les fans de la Pomme, on a un magasin dédié à la marque: Feel-Mac :love: (récemment rattaché à Krytséna) et une Fnac (moins spécialisée évidemment mais qui ont 2-3 modèles).

Par contre en y réfléchissant, Apple étend quand même ses réseaux, car la boutique informatique du Leclerc en vend aussi (mais je pense que cela n'a pas dû fonctionner car lors de ma dernière visite ils n'avaient plus que des portables et n'exposait plus l'iMac...) et puis il y a Carrefour France qui nous a sorti lors des fêtes de fin d'année l'iMac 20 pouces dans leur catalogue de Noël... mais pareil, je n'ai pas revu de Mac chez Carrefour depuis... probablement des tests


----------



## Gwen (22 Mai 2008)

Le rayon Apple de la FNAC à Limoges est quand même excrément bien fourni pour une ville de cette taille. Et en plus, les vendeurs s'y connaissent, du moins j'en dénombre deux qui sont assez fort sur le sujet.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Le rayon Apple de la FNAC à Limoges est quand même excrément bien fourni pour une ville de cette taille.



Y aurait pas des photos?


----------



## Gwen (22 Mai 2008)

J'en avais fait quand j'effectuais des animations là-bas, mais là ils viennent de tous changer pour placer les Mac au premier plan. DU coup, dés que la personne arrive a la FNAC, la première chose qu'elle voie après le vigile et l'Escalator, c'est les Mac 

Je vais aller faire une photo et je le poste dès que possible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2008)

En plus, ils vendent des vigiles et des escalators, à la FNAC Limoges :affraid:



Bon, à l'époque, y avait Boulanger, à Limoges, mais pas la FNAC, et même Carrefour, fallait aller à Boisseuil pour le trouver ! !


----------



## Macfan3 (24 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> J'en avais fait quand j'effectuais des animations là-bas, mais là ils viennent de tous changer pour placer les Mac au premier plan. DU coup, dés que la personne arrive a la FNAC, la première chose qu'elle voie après le vigile et l'Escalator, c'est les Mac
> 
> Je vais aller faire une photo et je le poste dès que possible.




Je ne savais pas qu'ils les avaient bougé car avant c'était plutôt au fond du magasin, faudra que j'aille voir cela


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2008)

Oui, avant, c'était tout au fond, mais depuis maintenant 3 mois c'est vraiment en tête de gondole. Tu ne peux plus les louper. Logique, c'est ce qui se vend le mieux 

Pour les images du stand en haut des escalators, le voici sur cette galerie DotMac.
http://gallery.mac.com/id_studio#100039
La qualité n'est pas géniale, j'ai fait ça avec mon iPhone


----------



## deuzef (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je relance ce sujet trouvé au hasard de mes recherches.
Je suis moi aussi du Limousin, réside à Tulle (Corrèze), travaille à Brive et j'ai étudié à Limoges.

Bon j'ai vu que le site maclimousin semble définitivement mort.
J'ai fait un tour sur le sujet  
Selon le sujet suivant : "les macgeens autour du globe France centre et sud-ouest", il y avait le 13/12/2007 5 membres en Limousin :
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)

Très récent switcheur, je ne sais pas s'il existe une communauté active mac en limousin mais en tout cas je suis intéressé pour échanger avec des collègues corréziens, creusois, haut-viennois !

A + sur macG ! 

deuzef


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Décembre 2008)

deuzef a dit:


> Très récent switcheur, je ne sais pas s'il existe une communauté active mac en limousin mais en tout cas je suis intéressé pour échanger avec des collègues corréziens, creusois, haut-viennois !
> 
> A + sur macG !
> 
> deuzef



T'as raison, il faut bannir les périgourdins de tes relations. Et les viennois, n'en parlons pas.


----------



## jolicrasseux (12 Décembre 2008)

deuzef a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je relance ce sujet trouvé au hasard de mes recherches.
> Je suis moi aussi du Limousin, réside à Tulle (Corrèze), travaille à Brive et j'ai étudié à Limoges.
> ...


Et l'Indre du sud, aucune chance ? 
J'étais à Ozanam en 40... et j'aime Limoges parce que la politique gouvernementale l'ignore et l'a toujours ignorée... et l'autoroute est gratuite...!
Pour trouver du Mac dans mon coin, il faudrait des archéologues.
Deuzef, si tu t'en ressens...
Ouille... l'écrieur est dans le coin, ça sent le roussi !


----------



## deuzef (12 Décembre 2008)

J'ai pas bien compris ton message l'écrieur ?! C'est de l'ironie ?!

Parce que sinon le Limousin ça comprends trois départements : Creuse, Haute-Vienne et Corrèze. Bien entendu, une "communauté mac limousin" peut s'étendre aux périgourdins aux (pains) viennois mais pour ça il faut l'autorisation de François Hollande et de Steve Jobs.

M'enfin je veux bien échanger avec tout le monde (j'suis pas sectaire) même avec des gens qui ont pas de mac tiens ! Même avec des gens tout court ! 

Ah et puis intégrons également l'Indre du sud parce que y'en a marre de ces territoires délaissés par le centralisme parigo-lyonnais-toulousain-bordelais-marseillo-renais-lillois-strasbourgeois ! 
Vive Limoges ! J'y ai passé 3 années géniales, belle ville, bonne ambiance. Et l'autoroute gratos de Tulle à Limoges, ça c'est le pied. 
Par contre l'A89 est pas donnée : Tulle-Ussel 3,50 &#8364; ouch !

Bon il se fait tard, je restes dans le coin, je vais me lire quelques chapitres d'Harry Potter 6 (oui je racontes ma vie mais il est tard là :rateau: ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2008)

deuzef a dit:


> J'ai pas bien compris ton message l'écrieur ?! C'est de l'ironie ?!



Non, de l'humour, pis tu sais, depuis son pays sous développé du sud profond, la différence entre Vienne et Haute Vienne, c'est comme pour d'autres, la différence entre Rihac-Rancon et Le Palais sur Vienne  (l'écricri, si tu nous r'gardes ).



deuzef a dit:


> Vive Limoges ! J'y ai passé 3 années géniales, belle ville, bonne ambiance.



Alors là, ou tu exagères, ou tu es complètement maso, ou Limoges a énormément changé depuis mon départ (j'ai habité cinq ans à Panazol, et j'avais mon bureau Cours Bugeaud à Limoges, de 86 à 91). Autant le pays alentours était beau, autant Limoges était moche et triste : ville la plus "âgée" d'Europe, une dizaine de clubs du troisième âge, mais pas une seule maison de jeunes, deux maires seulement en un siècle (Leon Betoul, élu pour la première fois en 1896 je crois, puis Longequeue depuis 1945), autre record d'Europe : la plus faible natalité des villes de plus de 100 000 habitants, non, il y a vingt ans, Limoges, c'était plus près du purgatoire que du paradis !

Par contre, dès qu'on sortait de la ville, là :love:


----------



## Gwen (12 Décembre 2008)

Limoges a bien changé en effet, il y a la FNAC maintenant 

Sinon, c'est en effet une ville assez sympa maintenant. Je te rassure, j'y ai vécu pendant 17 ans puis de 88 à 95 j'en suis parti et je ne suis pas mécontent d'y être revenu même si en 95 ce n'était pas encore génial. 

Mais bon, je fais partie de ces vieux maintenant, c'est peut-être pour ça 

Pour deuzef, ça serait un plaisir de te rencontrer. Limoge ne bouge pas beaucoup niveau Mac, pourtant il y a du monde, mais les différentes actions entreprises n'ont pas eu beaucoup de succès 
ça peut changer ça aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Mais bon, je fais partie de ces vieux maintenant, c'est peut-être pour ça



Euuuh  Tu as l'âge que j'avais un an avant d'en partir  Gamin !


----------



## deuzef (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir les limousins (et les viennois, les indrais du sud, les périgourdins, les humains) !

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le crieur sur le forum. C'était donc de l'humour et non pas de l'ironie. Merci pour ta réponse Pascal 77.

Concernant Limoges, il est certes vrai que ce n'est pas la plus belle ville du monde mais il y fait bon vivre. Pour Pascal 77, je n'ai connu Limoges qu'au 21ème siècle, sorry ! 
Ce que j'apprécie particulièrement à Limoges, c'est le peu de distance séparant le centre-ville de la campagne, quelques minutes en bagnole (pas très écolo ok) et paf c'est Isle ou le parc de la Bastide !
Et puis c'est une ville pépère, y'a quelques bons bars (le barouf !) et restos en centre-ville...

Gwen : tu parles de "différentes actions entreprises qui n'ont pas eu beaucoup de succès", vous avez fait quoi par exemple ? Je serai également heureux de te recontrer. Bon pour l'instant, j'suis en Corrèze et plutôt occupé mais comme l'autoroute est gratuite et que je monte quelques fois sur Limoges...


----------



## jolicrasseux (13 Décembre 2008)

Deuzef, merci ! Enfin quelqu'un qui n'est pas chauvin ! 
Ce n'est pas le cas de Pascal... , les limougeauds ne sont pas des girouettes, le nombre de maires le prouve ! 
Ce qui me fait aimer Limoges, c'est le nombre incroyable de réfugiés que ses habitants ont accueillis en 1940... et leur bienveillance pour des familles juives... Les Monteux, les Reichenbach et autres... Pardon, mais l'ayant vécu, c'est un devoir de le dire.
Les gens de Limoges sont simples et accueillants. Vrai !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2008)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> Deuzef, merci ! Enfin quelqu'un qui n'est pas chauvin !
> Ce n'est pas le cas de Pascal... , les limougeauds ne sont pas des girouettes, le nombre de maires le prouve !
> Ce qui me fait aimer Limoges, c'est le nombre incroyable de réfugiés que ses habitants ont accueillis en 1940... et leur bienveillance pour des familles juives... Les Monteux, les Reichenbach et autres... Pardon, mais l'ayant vécu, c'est un devoir de le dire.
> Les gens de Limoges sont simples et accueillants. Vrai !



Mais je ne suis pas chauvin, et je me suis fait trop d'amis là bas pour émettre la moindre critique sur les limougeauds, mes critiques s'adressaient à la ville, pas à ses habitants, qui sont, il est vrai, tout ce qu'il y a de plus accueillants.

Non, ce que je reprochais à Limoges, lorsque j'y vivais (enfin, J'y bossais, car heureusement pour moi, je "vivais" à Panazol, où il y avait moins de moyens, certes, mais où le maire avait le souci de tous ses concitoyens, sans distinction d'âge), c'est que pour avoir une vie sociale, il n'y avait que trois solutions si on était pas retraité : les réunions privées, aller picoler au bistrot ou faire le supporter de l'équipe de  locale (les deux dernières allant souvent de pair). Les autres institutions de loisir étaient toutes réservées au troisième âge.

Quant au côté "pas girouette", laisse moi rire, Longequeue était tellement sénile à l'époque que ses adjoints devaient le relier avec une corde à son bureau s'ils voulaient qu'il en retrouve le chemin quand il allait pisser (quand il ne faisait pas sous lui) ! Lui, était chauvin, seule sa génération était digne d'intérêt, les gens plus jeunes n'étaient que racaille dont on n'avait pas à tenir compte. Même Guy Bedos, dont pourtant les sympathie socialistes sont bien connues, l'a descendu en flammes lors de son dernier passage à Limoges, en 87, en précisant qu'il n'y reviendrait plus !


----------



## Gwen (14 Décembre 2008)

deuzef a dit:


> Gwen : tu parles de "différentes actions entreprises qui n'ont pas eu beaucoup de succès", vous avez fait quoi par exemple ?



Pas tant de choses que ça, mais je connais pas mal de monde ayant un Mac et des réunion ne les intéressent pas vraiment et je trouve ça dommage. J'en ai rencontré pas mal grâce a mon travail (pub) ou grâce a mes animation FNAC.

Il y a bien sur le site qui a été mort né et les différents clubs informatiques en s'intéressent absolument pas au monde Apple.

Sinon, on pourras essayer de se recontacter en Janvier, cela pourrais être sympa.


----------



## deuzef (14 Décembre 2008)

Salut !



> Gwen :
> je connais pas mal de monde ayant un Mac et des réunion ne les intéressent pas vraiment et je trouve ça dommage. J'en ai rencontré pas mal grâce a mon travail (pub) ou grâce a mes animation FNAC.



Je pense que pour attirer les gens dans des rassemblements, il faudrait mettre des thèmes : jeux en réseau peut-être ou entraide entre débutants en mac (c'est mon cas) et vieux briscards ! Ce sont des exemples, si t'as des idées...




> Gwen :
> Il y a bien sur le site qui a été mort né et les différents clubs informatiques en s'intéressent absolument pas au monde Apple.



On peut toujours refaire un site en deux coups de cuillère à pot, suffit de faire un blog sur google ou autre et puis si la communauté se développe, on peut envisager un site plus fourni : forum... Le forum de macg peut également entretenir un lien entre les personnes.



> Gwen :
> Sinon, on pourras essayer de se recontacter en Janvier, cela pourrais être sympa.



Pas de soucis, on se tient au courant. J'avoue que je connais peu de personnes qui ont un mac dans mon entourage mais je vais chercher.


----------

